# how to get rid of HGV (paid in full)



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

Hello,
I have a every other year 4,800 points with HGV.  It's fully paid for and I want to get rid of it.  We bought it Feb 2016.  Can anyone advise on how to do this w/o A.)  paying an attorney 3,000-5,000 B.) waiting 21 days for an automated email from HGV resale  C.)  I don't want to rent it.  I GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DIRECTION of where to start with my deed and such...


----------



## Jason245 (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> Hello,
> I have a every other year 4,800 points with HGV.  It's fully paid for and I want to get rid of it.  We bought it Feb 2016.  Can anyone advise on how to do this w/o A.)  paying an attorney 3,000-5,000 B.) waiting 21 days for an automated email from HGV resale  C.)  I don't want to rent it.  I GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DIRECTION of where to start with my deed and such...




You can give it away on Tug if you want. Depending on what you have there are many people (possibly even including myself) who might be interested. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 19, 2017)

should be fairly easy to give away without paying money out of pocket....post the details in the bargain deals forum and im sure youll find a taker.


----------



## rfc0001 (Jun 19, 2017)

Unlike most TSes, HGVC is actually worth something (around $1/point), so no need to give it away.  You can list it and sell it through a broker, or sell it direct here on TUG.


----------



## presley (Jun 19, 2017)

If you don't mind waiting months or a year for a buyer, you can list with a broker that we will recommend to you. You will want to list it for less than everything else they are selling for similar to get it sold quicker.

If you have no desire to wait, you can list it for free here. There's some work on your part to do that in order for the ownership to transfer. I'm always too lazy to do that I just go with a broker.


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> Unlike most TSes, HGVC is actually worth something (around $1/point), so no need to give it away.  You can list it and sell it through a broker, or sell it direct here on TUG.


Thank you. I think to get rid of this soon as possible so I will look into please posted options.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> I think to get rid of this soon as possible so I will look into please posted options



1. If you want to sell through TUG marketplace, then join TUG and list in marketplace.
2. @Jason245 gave you a link if you want to give away (http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-can-i-give-away-my-timeshare-on-tug.132509/)

If you tell us what you own, we might be able to better advise what it might be worth.     But of course, selling it for some money, will take longer.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't see resale going for $1 a point.  This is a myth.  I just sold a 7000 point unit every year for $4k.  I think that is a fair price.  As HGVC keeps adding more units I think the price will continue to fall.  If you are buying through a broker they might list at $1 point, but you can buy for less.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> Hello,
> I have a every other year 4,800 points with HGV.  It's fully paid for and I want to get rid of it.  *We bought it Feb 2016*.  Can anyone advise on how to do this w/o A.)  paying an attorney 3,000-5,000 B.) waiting 21 days for an automated email from HGV resale  C.)  I don't want to rent it.  I GREATLY APPRECIATE ANY DIRECTION of where to start with my deed and such...


Hi Mat,

Welcome to TUG.

If you're selling out of frustration then maybe we can help you learn how to use the system. HGVC has some nice upscale resorts. We might be able to help you at least take one or two trips before you give it away.

If you're selling due other reasons (i.e. unexpected medical or financial reasons), reach out to Seth who is one of the recommended brokers on TUG.
About Seth - http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/selling-timeshares/about-us/
FAQs - http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/resorts/hilton-grand-vacation-club/faq/
Listing prices - http://www.sellingtimeshares.net/category/hilton/​


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2017)

rfc0001 said:


> Unlike most TSes, HGVC is actually worth something (around $1/point), so no need to give it away.  You can list it and sell it through a broker, or sell it direct here on TUG.


I got 3400 points for free, just paid closing costs.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2017)

coronacars said:


> I don't see resale going for $1 a point.  This is a myth.  *I just sold a 7000 point unit every year for $4k*.  I think that is a fair price.  As HGVC keeps adding more units I think the price will continue to fall.  If you are buying through a broker they might list at $1 point, but you can buy for less.



A HGVC developer built resort?


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 19, 2017)

Panina said:


> I got 3400 points for free, just paid closing costs.



Yes, anything less than 4800 points is given away free on TUG.
Folks can find 3400 point weeks on the TUG Bargain Deals Forum.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/advice-getting-rid-of-hgvc-at-tuscany-village.237364/


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

coronacars said:


> I don't see resale going for $1 a point.  This is a myth.  I just sold a 7000 point unit every year for $4k.  I think that is a fair price.  As HGVC keeps adding more units I think the price will continue to fall.  If you are buying through a broker they might list at $1 point, but you can buy for less.


Hi, thank you for the response.  Yeah, I thought mine would max at 3,000.   I wasn't considering a broker, as I wanted to facilitate this myself.  May I ask if you (seller) had to cover transfer and closing costs before the sale for $4,000?


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, anything less than 4800 points is given away free on TUG.
> Folks can find 3400 point weeks on the TUG Bargain Deals Forum.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/advice-getting-rid-of-hgvc-at-tuscany-village.237364/


thank you..... I'm looking through the sales now.


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> A HGVC developer built resort?


*Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
  Las Vegas, Nevada  Every other Year, 4,800 points


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> *Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
> Las Vegas, Nevada  Every other Year, 4,800 points


floating (can be used at HGV or RCI)


----------



## GT75 (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> *Elara, a Hilton Grand Vacations Club*
> Las Vegas, Nevada  Every other Year, 4,800 points



So 1 Br platinum EOY 4800 points with MF ~$1,038.96.   Is that correct?


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

Panina said:


> I got 3400 points for free, just paid closing costs.


thank you for the info.  were the 3,400 points annual or every other year?


----------



## keen1988 (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> floating (can be used at HGV or RCI)


Since it's every other year, even according to the $1/point guideline, it only worth 4800/2=$2400. If it'a a 1BR in a Plat season, it should worth something, but I would not expect as much as full $2400.


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

GT75 said:


> So 1 Br platinum EOY 4800 points with MF ~$1,038.96.   Is that correct?


yes.   you are correct.   (those were 2016 MF, I am now quoted that the MF fee due is $860 (by Jan 1, 2018).   We also have at least 1400 club points that can be carried over to 2018 in an RCI.


----------



## MAT (Jun 19, 2017)

keen1988 said:


> Since it's every other year, even according to the $1/point guideline, it only worth 4800/2=$2400. If it'a a 1BR in a Plat season, it should worth something, but I would not expect as much as full $2400.


I really appreciate that.  And for that price, is seller paying the transfer/closing?


----------



## GT75 (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> I really appreciate that. And for that price, is seller paying the transfer/closing?



Typically on HGVC, our properties are worth something, especially platinum season.     And yes, the buyer would pay transfer/closing cost.   It may be worth a little more than what @keen1988 stated but then it is also how fast you want to sell it.    I haven't sold a TS so I am at the end of my knowledge.    We have some brokers which can be recommended or others might be able to advise.


----------



## coronacars (Jun 19, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> A HGVC developer built resort?



HGVC Marbrissa.  Affliate, but you can get many resorts for around +- the same.  Just offer and see what happens.


----------



## Panina (Jun 19, 2017)

MAT said:


> thank you for the info.  were the 3,400 points annual or every other year?


Annual, and it was offered on the tug bargain site


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2017)

coronacars said:


> HGVC Marbrissa.  Affliate, but you can get many resorts for around +- the same.  Just offer and see what happens.



Thanks for the info. Marbrisa prices are lower due to the change last year.

"GPR/HGVC no longer available for resale transfers" (2016) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/gpr-hgvc-no-longer-available-for-resale-transfers.245167/


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 20, 2017)

MAT said:


> Hi, thank you for the response.  Yeah, I thought mine would max at 3,000.  * I wasn't considering a broker, as I wanted to facilitate this myself*.  May I ask if you (seller) had to cover transfer and closing costs before the sale for $4,000?



If you decide to sell it yourself, just be aware of the scam offers.

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_scams_revealed.html
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_company_legitimate.html

An example of a scam:
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/scam-alert-hearing-impaired-buyer.208549/


----------



## SmithOp (Jun 20, 2017)

MAT said:


> Hi, thank you for the response.  Yeah, I thought mine would max at 3,000.   I wasn't considering a broker, as I wanted to facilitate this myself.  May I ask if you (seller) had to cover transfer and closing costs before the sale for $4,000?



Its all negotiable in your sales contract.  I've used LT Transfers several times.  They have the buyer send them a cashiers check to hold, and release it to you once the transfer is complete.  I paid their fee plus the HGVC estoppel fee, about $250 total, then the buyer pays all the other HGVC fees.

I sold an eoy 8700 for $3000, buyer paid all.  An eoy 7000 for $4000, I paid LTT fees.

They have a contract template you can use.

http://lttransfers.com/deedprep.html


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DazedandConfused (Jun 20, 2017)

Be careful for Las Vegas Elara as some of those are Westgate legacy weeks and not true HGVC


----------



## coronacars (Jun 20, 2017)

I did not pay the closing or transfer costs.  That the buyer paid.


----------



## Remy (Jun 20, 2017)

I recall this $1/point debate before. I'm not sure how useful that guideline is now that there are more resorts, differing point charts for newer resorts, and MF variance is high. If I could buy 9,600 points at the Boulevard location for $9,600, I'd do that all day long, but I wouldn't pay $4,800 for 4,800 points at the same resort (or Flamingo). $7k for a 7,000 point unit at the Boulevard seems to be where the $1/point is proven these days (and a recent legitimate eBay sale confirms). Back in 2011 that unit was almost $2/point to beat ROFR.

All this is to say, price is a function of many variables that include season, point value, fees, location and ROFR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GT75 (Jun 20, 2017)

Remy said:


> All this is to say, price is a function of many variables that include season, point value, fees, location and ROFR.



Very True.   We each can put our best guess as to what something is worth or what will pass ROFR but in the end, it is only that.    I think that we can provide some guidance.


----------



## bagabonz (Jun 20, 2017)

I paid $1 for 4800 odd year Bay Club points last December. It was on ebay. The owner paid all the closing costs. I think no one else bid because it ended during the holidays. Fits in nicely with my 7000 even year points at the same place. That one cost $100 in 2011, but I did pay the closing costs on that one.
TUG is the best!
Shop around and you might be surprised.


----------



## MAT (Jun 20, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Its all negotiable in your sales contract.  I've used LT Transfers several times.  They have the buyer send them a cashiers check to hold, and release it to you once the transfer is complete.  I paid their fee plus the HGVC estoppel fee, about $250 total, then the buyer pays all the other HGVC fees.
> 
> I sold an eoy 8700 for $3000, buyer paid all.  An eoy 7000 for $4000, I paid LTT fees.
> 
> ...


thank you so much!  I am sorting out my best option now.


----------



## MAT (Jun 20, 2017)

bagabonz said:


> I paid $1 for 4800 odd year Bay Club points last December. It was on ebay. The owner paid all the closing costs. I think no one else bid because it ended during the holidays. Fits in nicely with my 7000 even year points at the same place. That one cost $100 in 2011, but I did pay the closing costs on that one.
> TUG is the best!
> Shop around and you might be surprised.


Thank you, these are all excellent insights and ideas!


----------



## MAT (Jun 20, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Very True.   We each can put our best guess as to what something is worth or what will pass ROFR but in the end, it is only that.    I think that we can provide some guidance.


Thank you for making me look at these variables!  Elara HGVC, Las Vegas. One BR, Floating unit week number 51, biennial -even numbered years;  4,800 pts; $860 MF every other year.  $150 Club dues every year.


----------



## MAT (Jun 20, 2017)

GT75 said:


> Very True.   We each can put our best guess as to what something is worth or what will pass ROFR but in the end, it is only that.    I think that we can provide some guidance.


hank you for making me look at these variables! Elara HGVC, Las Vegas. One BR, Floating unit week number 51, biennial -even numbered years; 4,800 pts; $860 MF every other year. $150 Club dues every year.


----------



## KLAU (Jul 21, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, anything less than 4800 points is given away free on TUG.
> Folks can find 3400 point weeks on the TUG Bargain Deals Forum.
> 
> Why is that? I'm new here and have been learning about HGVC. What makes the <4800 points EOY or annual undesirable? (MF to points ratio too low? too few points to practically use?)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 21, 2017)

KLAU said:


> Why is that? I'm new here and have been learning about HGVC. What makes the <4800 points EOY or annual undesirable? (MF to points ratio too low? too few points to practically use?)



Both not enough points and MF to points ratio is low.

Annual HGVC Maintenance Fees (MFs) are generally based on resort and unit size.
As a result, owners with different seasons may pay the same annual MF at the same resort.

For example, the following owners at the same resort may pay the same annual MF
    two bedroom platinum season (7,000 annual ClubPoints)
    two bedroom gold season (5,000 annual ClubPoints)
    two bedroom silver season (3,500 annual ClubPoints)
    two bedroom bronze season owner (2,500 annual ClubPoints)

For this reason, some owners choose to purchase a week in a higher season with more ClubPoints instead of one or more weeks in a lower season with less ClubPoints. _NOTE: Prices are generally higher for the higher seasons compared to the lower seasons. _


----------



## nickstushar (Mar 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Hi Mat,
> 
> Welcome to TUG.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Is there anyway you can help me learn how to use this? My Wife took this 2 years back and I am still not sure how to use this. I kept on paying the amounts. Can you please help me with this?


----------



## GT75 (Mar 3, 2021)

nickstushar said:


> Is there anyway you can help me learn how to use this?


Are you asking how to use an HGVC TS (like book a stay at one of the HGVC resorts)?    or something else?


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2021)

nickstushar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyway you can help me learn how to use this? My Wife took this 2 years back and I am still not sure how to use this. I kept on paying the amounts. Can you please help me with this?


Hi Nickstushar and Welcome to TUG

I’m going to assume you’re asking how to use your HGVC ownership.

We’ll need to know what own (HGVC resort, By Hilton Club Resort or HGVC affiliated resort) but for now, I’ll just provide a brief high level overview.

*NOTE: I’ve excluded all of the HGVC exceptions in the high level overview below*

HGVC Owners typically buy one week at a specific club resort. Each week is assigned a specific number of ClubPoints.

*HGVC provides owners with exclusive booking access at their home resort. [Full week stay]*
Owners can reserve the exact unit size and unit type in the season that they purchased for the full week based on a fixed checkin date at their home resort. This exclusive window is typically three months at most resorts (approximately 12 months to 9 months before checkin). It’s a weeks based exchange system.

For example, if you bought a one bedroom plus Gold Season at Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations in Orlando. You would be entitled to book a full week in a one bedroom during Gold Season (Weeks 1–5, 16–23, 33–50) with a Saturday checkin during your exclusive home week booking window before booking access is provided to all owners.

*HGVC provides owners with the ability to book other Club Resorts [3 night minimum stay]*
Once the exclusive booking window ends, HGVC allows all owners to book any resorts within the Club using ClubPoints. The Club Reservation window start 9 months before checkout. Owners can book any season, at any resort (including their home resort), on any checkin day, in any unit size and/or unit type for any number of nights (minimum of 3 nights). All HGVC resort owners have an equal chance at booking at any HGVC resort.
_NOTE: High demand resorts/weeks will be booked first as soon as the window begins._

For example, if you bought a one bedroom plus Gold Season at Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations in Orlando. According to the HGVC Point Chart for Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations, you would have 4200 ClubPoints to use at HGVC resorts, RCI, etc.

In summary, most HGVC resorts basically have three reservation windows:
(1) Home Week window (3 month period begins 12 months prior to check-in and ends 9 months prior to check-in) requires a full week in the unit type and season owned on the designation home Week check-in date)
(2) Club Reservation window (begins 9 month prior to check-out) requires a three night minimum; and a reservation fee to make a reservation at any Resort using ClubPoints
(3) Open Season Rental Reservation window (cash rentals begin 30 days before check-out ) requires a two night minimum; available to members for their personal use only (no guest certificates)

Here are the links to the 2021 Club Reference Guide and 2021 Club Point Charts.

*2021 Point Chart and Open Season Rates*


			https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/7131a677-57b3-47da-9709-c8a63f3f3b20/HGV%20Points%20Open%202021-4.pdf
		


*2021 Club Reference Guide*


			https://d1m2ucn09z2f8d.cloudfront.net/static/documents/85cee84d-8a8b-443a-8f3a-6d587075219c/HGV%202021%20Rules%20Booket-4.pdf
		


I hope this helps


----------



## nrslori (Mar 3, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> For example, if you bought a one bedroom plus Gold Season at Parc Soleil by Hilton Grand Vacations in Orlando. You would be entitled to book a full week in a one bedroom during Gold Season (Weeks 1–5, 16–23, 33–50) with a Saturday checkin during your exclusive home week booking window before booking access is provided to all owners.



I am looking at purchasing HGVC (resale)Can you clarify if you choose the home week option can you choose any of the weeks listed ?  ie: week 20 , then week 50 then week 3 ? probably a bit silly but cannot seem to wrap my head around it .  How can weeks 1-5 at a ski resort be the same value as a midsummer week ?  Thanks


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 3, 2021)

nrslori said:


> I am looking at purchasing HGVC (resale)Can you clarify if you choose the home week option can you choose any of the weeks listed ?  ie: week 20 , then week 50 then week 3 ? probably a bit silly but cannot seem to wrap my head around it .  How can weeks 1-5 at a ski resort be the same value as a midsummer week ?  Thanks


In theory yes, you can choose any week within the season you own. But start a new thread and ask questions if you’re looking at a specific ski resort.
*NOTE: Some resorts sold fixed weeks.*

Also look at the Point chart link in the previous post above. Point charts vary by resort.
For example here’s a Colorado Resort and an Orlando Resort. One has four seasons while the other just has two seasons.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 4, 2021)

nrslori said:


> I am looking at purchasing HGVC (resale)Can you clarify if you choose the home week option can you choose any of the weeks listed ? ie: week 20 , then week 50 then week 3 ? probably a bit silly but cannot seem to wrap my head around it . How can weeks 1-5 at a ski resort be the same value as a midsummer week ? Thanks


If you purchased a floating ski week at Valdoro, then your Home Ski week is only Weeks 1-15 and 47-52.     It doesn't include the summer weeks.


----------



## sng85 (Mar 6, 2021)

Valdoro is a bit unique in this regard, right? Most other resorts seem to just go by the Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze seasons.
In addition to Platinum, the weeks are also classified as ski OR summer (although its not shown in the clubpoints chart). So you can own a platinum summer week OR a platinum ski week. Owning one doesn't allow you to book the other season as a Home Week.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 6, 2021)

sng85 said:


> Valdoro is a bit unique in this regard, right? Most other resorts seem to just go by the Platinum/Gold/Silver/Bronze seasons.


Yes, Valdoro is unique in that regard. Sunrise Lodge just has a platinum ski season.   Valdoro also has some unique deeds.   Many of the ski deeds are a fix ski week with a floating summer week (therefore two weeks).


sng85 said:


> In addition to Platinum, the weeks are also classified as ski OR summer (although its not shown in the clubpoints chart). So you can own a platinum summer week OR a platinum ski week. Owning one doesn't allow you to book the other season as a Home Week.


That is correct.


----------



## sng85 (Mar 6, 2021)

Thanks for confirming @GT75 ! 
This explains why there is a large disparity in pricing even for platinum valdoro weeks between summer vs ski


----------



## phil1ben (Mar 6, 2021)

I just (two weeks ago) closed on a 7000 point annual platinum contract at Las Vegas Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs through Judi Kozlowski. A 4800 EOY package has little resale value.


----------



## nrslori (Mar 6, 2021)

GT75 said:


> Yes, Valdoro is unique in that regard. Sunrise Lodge just has a platinum ski season.   Valdoro also has some unique deeds.   Many of the ski deeds are a fix ski week with a floating summer week (therefore two weeks).
> 
> That is correct.


Thank you ~that answered my question pefectly !!!!


----------



## sherakay (May 2, 2021)

phil1ben said:


> I just (two weeks ago) closed on a 7000 point annual platinum contract at Las Vegas Boulevard for $2,500 plus closing costs through Judi Kozlowski. A 4800 EOY package has little resale value.


I'm thinking about using Judi for a contract. What other fees did you have to pay other than the 429 transfer, 79 estoppel, 186 club fee and 617 activation fee? I can't seem to find out their closing/escrow/admin costs. Diane seems to charge ~$496 and SellingTimeshares.net seems to charge $375.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 2, 2021)

Judi is who i would use if I had hilton points to sell or buy!

shes fantastic.


----------



## natarajanv (May 2, 2021)

sherakay said:


> I'm thinking about using Judi for a contract. What other fees did you have to pay other than the 429 transfer, 79 estoppel, 186 club fee and 617 activation fee? I can't seem to find out their closing/escrow/admin costs. Diane seems to charge ~$496 and SellingTimeshares.net seems to charge $375.



She charged $775 as closing costs for a recent contract.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sherakay (May 2, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> She charged $775 as closing costs for a recent contract.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


$775 ON TOP of the $1311 Hilton fees?! That's insane!


----------



## natarajanv (May 3, 2021)

sherakay said:


> $775 ON TOP of the $1311 Hilton fees?! That's insane!








Yes, and they also have their own closing company "Resale closing Services" in Orlando.


----------



## SmithOp (May 3, 2021)

I’ve used LTT to handle HGV transfers, about $200.


----------



## Mongoose (May 3, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> I’ve used LTT to handle HGV transfers, about $200.


I'm doing one now with LTT.  Its like $175 plus postage fees $10 and actual costs to register the deed ~$40.


----------

